# You will now be arrested for delinquent student loans?



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Anyone else see this?

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...le-not-paying-student-loans-article-1.2533153


No words


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Whao lol

The government trying to discourage brains or something?


----------



## whippedeye (Feb 17, 2016)

It was a 1500 loan that was 30 years old. He can't pay it?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

Good! People just think they can walk away from their obligations.......Makes it harder for other people to get loans at good terms.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

US Marshals say man wasn't just arrested because he didn't pay student loans - Houston Chronicle


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

As Paul Harvey used to say:

"And now you know...the rest of the story."

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

US Marshals show up at your door.

Tell them you have a gun.

Smart!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*KRIV-TV(Channel 26-Houston) seriously needs to run a corrective epilogue on this news report, if it hasn't already done so!

As does the New York Daily News and other print media, TV, and radio outlets who chose to run with the original version of this news story!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trojan John (Sep 30, 2011)

Insanity. Unless this man stole the money at gunpoint, this was entirely unnecessary.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

He was arrested on a bench warrant for failure to appear in court, not because of student loans. Had he responded to the summons he wouldn't have been arrested.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

committed_guy said:


> He was arrested on a bench warrant for failure to appear in court, not because of student loans. Had he responded to the summons he wouldn't have been arrested.


Always 2 sides to every story, isn't there.. always interesting who is doing the report.. what they conveniently leave out..


----------

